
Show HN: Strikr – Simple Remote Technical Interviews with Code Execution - rpg3
https://strikr.co
======
rpg3
Hey HN!

I wanted to share Strikr, a simple online tool for doing live technical
interviews remotely. I actually built this tool earlier this year as part of a
larger project, but due to COVID and other reasons, I never moved forward with
it. I decided to strip everything down to just the interviewing platform and
make it available at a super low price to make it accessible to anyone hiring
right now.

The IDE is built with Monaco, which is the underlying editor powering VS Code
which gives a great experience. The interviewer and candidate can see
everything typed and executed in real time, and code execution is supported in
13 different languages. I'll also be adding video chat by integrating the
WebRTC tech I built for another app, Water Cooler
([https://watercooler.work](https://watercooler.work)), but that isn't quite
ready for prime time.

I'm primarily just putting it out there to gauge if there's enough interest to
keep moving forward with the project. Are there more fully featured options
out there? Absolutely, but the hope is that with the low price point it'll be
an attractive option for employers that don't need all of the extra bells and
whistles of the more expensive and mature products.

